# Has anyone tried the particle board screws?



## blackthumb (Apr 10, 2008)

I found some particle board screws at Menard"s yesterday, I want to use them to screw into the edge of particle board. They have a slot cut in the threads so they will cut their own way through. I wonder if it is better to predrill your holes? I had planned to do that.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

"particle board screws?" Never heard of them. I do use screws that have a cutting slot in them they do not hold as well as regular screws, but they are pretty nice. I just use 10 screws instead of 9.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you post a link to them or a picture. I've never seen dedicated Particle Board Screws…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

From what I can tell they are just like drwall screws.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

They are different from drywall screws. Drywall screws are very brittle, and PB screws are pretty tough (I've run them into maple when I didn't have regular woodscrews handy - you can't do that with a drywall screw!). The first half the threads have a notch cut in them, so they act like a tap, cutting threads in the PB as they go. They also have a thinner shank so they don't act so much as a wedge as they go in. One other difference is the countersink shape of the head is more tapered and has ridges on the underside to scrape away material so the head can sink without acting as a wedge.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I use particle board screws a lot, even for general woodwork. They tend to have a wider flande. I would always drill first.


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

I've probable got 25 pounds of different size drywall screws, so I guess I'll wait a while before I try these you are talking about.


----------



## blackthumb (Apr 10, 2008)

I did a google search and cannot find any links for the particle board screws that I have.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Particle board…well, I wish sometimes it was never created. Makes good countertops and lousy cabinets, even worse as flooring. But the screws were made special for it. Predrill first and be careful not to over-tighten, as you can strip out the hole.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The screws are called comformat screws. They work great for edge of particle board. And yes the make a special drill to drill the hole.










The comformat scres is the one in the center right


----------

